# PC friert einfach ein (Win 7 64bit)



## xunit (10. April 2011)

*hallo*
ich habe mir einen pc vom kumpel zusammenstellen lass + bauen und eig bin ich ganz zufrieden nur, leider friert der pc regelmäßig ein.
die zeitabstände sind meißt nach start ca. 2-3 stunden. manchmal aber auch nur 30 min nach start...
Bildschirm bleibt einfach eingefrohren, uhrzeit steht da wo des prob auftrat, die maus (laser) und tastatur ist auch kompeltt aus.
wir haben schon rumüberlegt woran es liegen kann. benchmark tests durchgefürht für cpu, gpu + festplatte und überall lagen keine probleme vor... 
wie gesagt, letze woche erst bei hardwareversand und mindfactory bestellt.
*
Mainboard*
MSI H61M-E33 (B3), Intel H61, mATX, DDR3
*HDD*
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
*CPU Kühler*
CoolerMaster Hyper TX 3 AMD und Intel S775, 1156
*OS*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit
*GPU*
1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe
*Netzteil*
550W Super Flower Amazon 80+ Bronze
*CPU*
Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOx
*RAM*
8GB (2x 4096MB) TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM

*bitte um hilfe. noch habe ich das 14tägige umtausch recht.*


----------



## Softy (10. April 2011)

Hi,

-sind alle Treiber / BIOS auf dem neuesten Stand?
-sind die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU in Ordnung?
-hast Du mal memtest86 ein paar Stunden laufen lassen?
-hast Du einen CMOS-Reset gemacht?
-tritt das Problem auch mit nur einem RAM-Riegel auf?
-Wird der RAM korrekt im BIOS erkannt (Latenzen und Spannung)?

Ansonsten stelle bitte mal CPU-Z-Screenshots (reiter CPU, Memory, SPD) hier rein. Evtl. auch einen HD Tune Screenshot (Benchmark + Health State)

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## xunit (10. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> -sind alle Treiber / BIOS auf dem neuesten Stand?



ja laut der msi liveupdate sind alle treiber aktuell und für meine nvidea angeblich auch...

-sind die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU in Ordnung?
-hast Du mal memtest86 ein paar Stunden laufen lassen?
-hast Du einen CMOS-Reset gemacht?
-tritt das Problem auch mit nur einem RAM-Riegel auf?
-Wird der RAM korrekt im BIOS erkannt (Latenzen und Spannung)?

Ansonsten stelle bitte mal CPU-Z-Screenshots (reiter CPU, Memory, SPD) hier rein. Evtl. auch einen HD Tune Screenshot (Benchmark + Health State)

Grüße --- Softy[/QUOTE]

ich mache jezz schnell ma screenshots , un poste diese


----------



## xunit (10. April 2011)

so hier die sceenshots ...
-Wird der RAM korrekt im BIOS erkannt (Latenzen und Spannung)?    -- KA  sorry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 23:48:08, on 10.04.2011
> Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3505 SP1)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
> ...


----------



## xunit (10. April 2011)

hier das habe ich hier im forum noch gefunden... kann es dass vllt sein ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...riert-scheinbar-grundlos-ein.html#post2880100


> festplatten kabel locker ,sata kabel defekt.Glaub mir sata kabel gehen häufig kaputt.Oder lockern sich,besonders am anschluss der festplatte.Im günstigsten fall gib es nen Bluescreen.dann weisss man bescheid.
> Häufig ist aber ein eingefrorerens system die folge besonders wenn es eine nicht systempartition ist.



*PS: ich habe gestern und heute mafia 2 gezockt alles auf allerhöchsten einstellungen+physX, läuft natürliich flüssig aber da tauchte das problem nicht auf ... auch nach 3 stunden spielen nicht...*


----------



## Softy (11. April 2011)

Alle Kabel auf korrekten Sitz zu prüfen, ist natürlich nie verkehrt 

Stelle mal im BIOS die Command Rate von [1T] auf [2T]

Das Hijack-Logfile scheint in Ordnung zu sein.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

Freezed der Rechner während du daran arbeitest, oder nur während deiner Abwesenheit ein?
Wo (an welchen Port) ist die Systemplatte angeschlossen?
Klemme das DVD Laufwerk testweise ab, ob die Probleme bleiben.

Mache noch mal ein Screenshot von HDTune (Reiter Health) -> die unteren Werte sind auf deinem Screenshot nicht zu sehen.


----------



## xunit (11. April 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Freezed der Rechner während du daran arbeitest, oder nur während deiner Abwesenheit ein?


ja auch aber nicht so oft als im leerlauf wenn ich weg bin.



> Wo (an welchen Port) ist die Systemplatte angeschlossen?


ka.. kenn mich damit nich aus, kann mein kumpel fragen, ders zusammen gebaut hat.



> Klemme das DVD Laufwerk testweise ab, ob die Probleme bleiben.


warum könnte es am laufwerk liegen?


> Mache noch mal ein Screenshot von HDTune (Reiter Health) -> die unteren Werte sind auf deinem Screenshot nicht zu sehen.


hab ich gemacht, ist oben bei den bildern mit bei


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Das komische ist ja, wo ich das System aufgebaut habe ging ja noch alles. 
Xunit nicht vergessen die DRAM Voltage auf 1.65V zu setzen. Wegen vollbestückung. (Hatte ich vergessen)


----------



## xunit (11. April 2011)

> Wo (an welchen Port) ist die Systemplatte angeschlossen?



am port 1


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Lad doch mal die Foto's hoch wo wir das System zusammen gebaut haben. Laufwerk und Festplatte habe ich an den abgewinkelten Sata Ports angeschlossen.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

Wie ist denn die RAM Spannung aktuell im Bios eingestellt?
Vollbestückung liegt ja keine vor (zumindest nach den CPU-Z Screens) und Intel empfiehlt die RAM Spannung für die Sandy Bridge CPU´s auf max. 1,55V. 
Habe auch schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass es mit 1,65V RAM Spannugn bei den Sandy´s zu freezes gekommen ist.

Das mit den DVD Lauwerken ist auch eine Beobachtung, dass ältere Laufwerke hin und wieder auf den aktuellen P67 Boards Probleme (freezes / lags) auslösen. Somit wäre das eine mögliche Fehlerquelle, die ich ausschließen möchte.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Auf Auto, bzw. Herstellervorgabe von 1.5V.
Da das MSI H61M-E33 nur 2 Speicherbänke hat und beide belegt sind, ist es eine vollbestückung. 
Das Laufwerk ist neu.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Da das MSI H61M-E33 nur 2 Speicherbänke hat und beide belegt sind, ist es eine vollbestückung.


 
Dann natürlich ja


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Was meinst du? reichen 1,55V oder soll ich doch die 1,65V einstellen?


----------



## xunit (11. April 2011)

ich hab doch schon auf 1,65 gestellt ^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

xunit schrieb:


> ich hab doch schon auf 1,65 gestellt ^^


 
Richtig so 
Am besten du testest mal mit AIDA's Systemstabilitätstest oder Prime95.


----------



## Softy (11. April 2011)

Wenns anfängt zu qualmen, hol schnell die Cam zum mitfilmen 

Im Ernst, hast Du gefunden, wo man im BIOS die Command Rate umstellt?

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

Wenn mit den 1,65V die Freezes auftreten, stelle die Spannung testweise auf 1,5V oder 1,55V ein.

Command Rate steht auch schon / noch auf 2T?


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Neee, hatter nicht. Er kommt dann vorbei, da stell ich das dann ein. Er meinte er kann die Latenzen nicht auswählen, weil da noch was auf Auto stand. Soll er mal Manual einstellen. Dann kann man's auch einstellen.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

Bevor ich noch mal so ein Klops wie mit der Vollbestückung schreibe, habe ich mir das Handbuch zum Board runtergeladen.
Danach ist die Command Rate im Bios-Menü "Overclocking" -> "Advanced DRAM Configuration" zu finden.


----------



## xunit (11. April 2011)

wieso qalmen ?
geht des zeuch kaput bei ner spannnung von 1,65 V
ja der bautzener snef stellt das hoffentlich dann ein ^^



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Bevor ich noch mal so ein Klops wie mit der Vollbestückung schreibe, habe ich mir das Handbuch zum Board runtergeladen.
> Danach ist die Command Rate im Bios-Menü "Overclocking" -> "Advanced DRAM Configuration" zu finden.


 
kann ich ja nich auswählen ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. April 2011)

Bist ja immer noch da 
Erst ab 2.00V kannst du von verdampfung sprechen


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

1,65V ist das Maximum, was man guten Gewissens noch empfehlen kann. Darüber hinaus, solltest du aber nicht gehen.

@xunit: Vorher den Eintrag "DRAM Timing Mode" auf "Unlink" stellen.

Edit: besser zunächst mal auf "Link" damit an der RAM Frequenz nichts verstellt wird.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. April 2011)

Mittlerweile gibts keine Freezes mehr.
Ram läuft auf 1.65V und Unlink. Da der Ram bei 1.65V und CL9 locker auch als 1600er läuft. Statt als 1333er.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2011)

Das ist gut 

...wobei ich lieber auf max. 1,55V runtergehen würde -und damit auch wieder auf 1333mhz zurück. Intel spezifiziert die Sandy Bridge CPU´s (bzw. die Memory Controller) auf eine RAM Spannung von 1,55V. 
Den Unterschied 1600mhz und 1333mhz wird man nicht spüren können. Bis es da etwas mehr Klarheit gibt, wäre ich mit der RAM Spannung noch etwas vorsichtig.


----------



## BautznerSnef (13. April 2011)

Der Arbeitsspeicher läuft ja nicht als 1600er sondern ganz normal als 1333er. Die 1.65V muss man aber anlegen, wegen der vollbestückung.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. April 2011)

Ach ja, die Vollbestückung...


----------



## BautznerSnef (14. April 2011)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Vollbestückung...


 
Genau


----------

